# food for siamese algae eater?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i currently bought a siamese algae eater from bobstropicalplants.com the only bad thing is that he is half an inch long.can i feed him cory pellets?i have wardely brand shrimp pellets.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed vegetable and spirulina flakes..algae wafers as well..not quite so much meaty foods.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

should i put the veggie slices in some water and cook it for under a minute?and can you name some good veggies for the little guy.i have plenty of brown algae if thats of any help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do not advocate very many veggies as some just do not have the nutritional values that fish need..you are better off with a commercially prepared food such as veggie flake or spirulina flake or bites or algae wafers...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i have heard of blanching cucumber does that have the nutrition value that my little guy needs?cuz at half of a inch he needs some nutrition so he will grow up,and i can move him to his permanent home my 29 gallon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since it is still a baby it will need fry foods..actually a food like Plecocaine is excellent for young growing fish..look in the stores for a fine grained food that is higher in protein and fat than the others..cucumber has very little nutritional value, especially for young fish..great as an occasional treat though.the same goes for lettuce...
but dark green veggies are great..so is sweet potato...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Evil wizard: since you are in the states, you could order fish food from lohachata. He is very reliable and dependable. There are some of us who have ordered food from him for our fish and the fish do go crazy for it. His foods are healthy for the fish and your fish will be healthier as well.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok but does he take debit?i think i have said it before but i will say it again we have lost the paypal account number.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i accept either paypal or USPS Money Order...sorry , no credit/debit....


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

that is why i hate ordering stuff online,it seems like every body does not accept debit.once i am 20 and have a good paying job i AM gonna start up a paypal account.then i can buy almost anything.you would be surprised at how many times i have had to walk away from many good sites online with awesome fish that i have been looking for for a long time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone with a checking account can get a paypal. I know its too tempting sometimes not to use it if you have it, I don't let myself order anything after midnight. Many banks have free checking for students and a long credit history (assuming you don't do stupid stuff like overdraft) will eventually get you lower interest rates on cars, house, and possibly student loans.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

im 13 i dont have a credit history.or any cards.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

time to get one, then. Start saving for college and/or a big tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A slice of veggie is okay now and again, but one small fish isn't likely to eat a whole zuch or cucumber before it rots. You can use a veggie clip or a just stick a fork in it and sink it. But just nab a piece from dinner prep, don't buy veggies for the fish. Remember remove leftovers the next day. I recall my last SAEs eating algae when small and flakes when large. They would eat them all before the rest of the fish got any. I ended up giving them to a friend with a 150 g.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i dont get allowance,or many jobs around the house.and when i do they are very low paying jobs.
also that is what i did a grabbed a piece of some thing from the salad last night.,but then i took it out within about a hour.
and just so you know my parents never did save for my college so i plan to just get a job and save for my self when i am 16 at calloway part time.then full time at a pet store a fish store if am am lucky.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck. See if you can get a free savings account that pays interest to put graduation and b-day money in. School is ridiculously expensive these days.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how would you expect to pay with a debit card ? just as easy to get a paypal account.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Using a debit card online is a bad idea. Too easy for thieves to clean out your checking account and cost you a mint in fees that you have to fight the bank to get back. 

You need a checking account to get a paypal account, but you can likely pay a as a guest with a debit card that has a visa or mastercard logo on it.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well we only buy on sites that have good reviews and places like amazon.but i guess i will start special ordering from petco or god for bid petsmart*grumbles*


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In theory you can safely use anything with paypal or google or amazon payments and they will deliver the money without delivering your card #. Lately its the big companies that have been getting hacked, home depot, target, etc. They have been pretty good about cleaning up the mess, but no one needs the hassle.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok , i can understand about good reviews.....here are some pretty good reviews....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?1&1&vfb&Lohachata

i have 1 neutral but it really isn't..the guy hit the wrong button....lol


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

dont worry i trust you when you said he hit the wrong button.couldn't he had gone back and changed it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually it is pretty hard to change feedback..but i really don't mind because if somebody reads it they will understand..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well i guess i am gonna let him eat the algae for now.then later i will start feeding him some catfish pellets along with some other foods.


----------

